# Router with variable speed



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all,as you can see this is my very first post but I have been using the search feature quite a lot and what a great feature it is.

I recently bought a router with 2.5 horse power which takes both 1/4" &1/2" bits,modified an older router table ,added a homemade fence and my first project is to make a mirror frame from 1"x 2" pine .
My question is in order to use a roundover(1/4") bit what speed should I have on the router?I really don't fully understand the purpose of a variable router !is it to slow down when routing harder material? 
Please explain to me why I should have a certain speed to cut pine ,I tried full speed on a scrap piece of pine and it looked fine .
Thank you for your help.
Kayhan.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ken,

smaller bits can be run at full speed without issue. Larger cutters should be run at a slower speed.

hope this helps,


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

kp91 said:


> Ken,
> 
> smaller bits can be run at full speed without issue. Larger cutters should be run at a slower speed.
> 
> hope this helps,


It definitely helped,now I understand .
Thanks Kp91


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken, just visualise the centre of the cutter covering "X" number of feet per minute, now visualise a point on the circumference of a 3" cutter! By thinking in these terms you will soon become familiar with required speeds.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Ken, to the RouterForums. Nice to have you join in.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

kp91 has it dead on, it becomes critical as the bits get larger and have more mass.


----------



## ShazL (Jan 21, 2010)

That probably explains my now dead 10mm straight cut bit.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is a speed chart Router Bit Speed Chart 
The speed chart below is presented as a general MAXIMUM SPEED guide for setting router speed according to bit diameter. The best operating speed may be slower than listed here.
Always follow the bit manufacturers speed recommendations as some bit designs require specific speeds for safety or performance.
If you are unsure of the proper speed or are experiencing any type of problem, contact the bit manufacturer for a specific recommendation or other solution to the problem!
Also, see our story on Router Bit Speeds.

Bit Diameter Maximum Speed (RPM) 
Up to 1" 24,000 
1 1/4" to 2" 18,000 
2 1/4" to 2 1/2" 16,000 
3" to 3 1/2" 12,000 
Bit Speed chart courtesy
Infinity Cutting Tools

Visit Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


----------

